# I survived



## Norseman C.B. (May 13, 2022)

My bout with Covid that is, six months of being stuck in bed, two of which were in a comatose state.
When I became aware again I could only move my right index finger, now after four months of re-hab and  tracheotomy I have been home 
for a month now and re-learning how to walk again. Not fun but I will endeavor to recover fully ASAP !!


----------



## Jim F (May 13, 2022)

Lost smell first time, taste and smell second time, guess I lucked,out.


----------



## buffdan (May 13, 2022)

Wow, sorry to hear about our ordeal.  Hope a full recovery for you


----------



## woodchucker (May 13, 2022)

Good luck in your recovery.


----------



## francist (May 13, 2022)

Holy mackerel, you had it bad! Glad to hear you’re on the road to recovery — hang in there 

-frank


----------



## markba633csi (May 13, 2022)

I got the shots and the boost. With my weak immune system I wasn't going to take chances
Got lots of projects to do


----------



## Aukai (May 13, 2022)

Scary stuff, it's still out there.


----------



## woodchucker (May 13, 2022)

yep, about a month ago, maybe 2 my sister in law's friend's husband died. The only one in his family to not have the vaccine. He went quickly.  Waited to get checked out, his Ox level was very low..


----------



## C-Bag (May 13, 2022)

Glad to hear you are on the mend! That sounds like the worst case I’ve directly heard of. I’m glad you are not amongst the 1 million we lost to Covid.

 My brother and his wife got it bad in January and she was in the hospital for over a week and he sounds like he should have been there too but stayed home as their rural hospital was over full. It’s crazy how different it is with people. I got it super early before the vaccine and had horrible congestion for 2wks and unlike others smelled something awful almost constantly. After the vax I got it again just had a headache (which I never get) for a couple of days and very mild symptoms.


----------



## dirty tools (May 13, 2022)

Lots of luck
recovery can be long and difficult


----------



## Just for fun (May 14, 2022)

Sorry to hear this,  but glad you are on the mind.  Fingers crossed for a speedy recovery. 

I lost a couple of friends this last year to covid.  It's bad **** for sure!


----------



## DavidR8 (May 14, 2022)

Wow, stay strong [mention]Norseman C.B. [/mention]!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alloy (May 14, 2022)

I didn't have covid but I had a  stroke and had to relearn how to walk, make my right arm and hand do what I wanted to do, and how to speak again.  it was the hardest thing I've ever done. I remember the first time I got a fork full of peas into my mouth. It was a major accomplishment. My wife cried over it.

I know what you will be in for. Rely on your family, and if you can talk to a counselor. You can tell them things you don't want to tell your family. 

And you have your family here also.


----------



## cathead (May 14, 2022)

I'm glad you are on the road to recovery.  I wish you well soon.


----------



## mmcmdl (May 14, 2022)

More good vibes sent your way for a speedy recovery . Seems as though many of us are going thru some type of recoveries after these past few years . Growing older sucks but it beats the alternative I guess .


----------



## MrWhoopee (May 14, 2022)

Man, that was a long haul! Glad to hear you're on the mend, hope you don't have any long-term effects. My wife's uncle still hasn't regained taste and smell, it's been almost a year since he had it. Nasty, unpredictable stuff.


----------



## Charles scozzari (May 14, 2022)

Norseman C.B. said:


> My bout with Covid that is, six months of being stuck in bed, two of which were in a comatose state.
> When I became aware again I could only move my right index finger, now after four months of re-hab and  tracheotomy I have been home
> for a month now and re-learning how to walk again. Not fun but I will endeavor to recover fully ASAP !!


My wife and I got it in Dec. of 2020. Missed Christmas and New Year. We were bed ridden for three weeks into the month of Jan. 202. The only good thing (thank God) was we could breath on our own. I lost my sense of taste and smell and 30 lbs., I was 185. It's been a slow recovery for us, but we are coming along. The worst thing for me is my loss of energy since I was sick. Now I find I have to snooze in the afternoon. To all who have had it, stay vigilant, and we will make it.


----------



## woodchucker (May 14, 2022)

Charles scozzari said:


> My wife and I got it in Dec. of 2020. Missed Christmas and New Year. We were bed ridden for three weeks into the month of Jan. 202. The only good thing (thank God) was we could breath on our own. I lost my sense of taste and smell and 30 lbs., I was 185. It's been a slow recovery for us, but we are coming along. The worst thing for me is my loss of energy since I was sick. Now I find I have to snooze in the afternoon. To all who have had it, stay vigilant, and we will make it.


so you are what they call a long termer.  Have you tried the mono clonal antibodies, they say in some cases it clears some of the long haul effects.


----------



## Charles scozzari (May 14, 2022)

woodchucker said:


> so you are what they call a long termer.  Have you tried the mono clonal antibodies, they say in some cases it clears some of the long haul effects.


Thanks for your reply, like many many of us it knocked the hell out of us. No I haven't, as for the mono clonal antibodies. I'm glad we made it. I don't smoke (over 40 years) and just a drink when dinning out which may have helped fight it. Unfortunately we all lost friends and family, so in that respect I know we were are very lucky. My family has a history of heart problems and its said that having had the virus could be a problem for me and others down the road. Hope not.         Thanks again,   Charlie.


----------



## Gnpenning (May 14, 2022)

Glad you are on the mend. 

Not sure this will help anyone else, after loosing my sense of taste and having a dry mouth,  my doctor told me to take pink sea salt for the potassium.  Worked wonders for me.


----------



## jpackard56 (May 14, 2022)

Glad you are home to keep fighting, none of those close to me that were comatose more than a week ever recovered. 
It is a very insidious disease covering everything from oh yeah had some sniffles to agonizing deterioration and death....Apparently God is not done with you yet and we are glad to hear you are recovering. Hang tough as has been said the support of family is very important to continued recovery. Again thanks for sharing with us


----------



## woodchucker (May 14, 2022)

Just found out my Aunt 94, cousin, her son, her brother's (my cousin too) wife  have Covid, my Aunt and the wife are in the hospital.


----------



## Charles scozzari (May 14, 2022)

woodchucker said:


> Just found out my Aunt 94, cousin, her son, her brother's (my cousin too) wife  have Covid, my Aunt and the wife are in the hospital.


Our family, and many others will keep yours and all others in our prayers.


----------



## Charles scozzari (May 14, 2022)

jpackard56 said:


> Glad you are home to keep fighting, none of those close to me that were comatose more than a week ever recovered.
> It is a very insidious disease covering everything from oh yeah had some sniffles to agonizing deterioration and death....Apparently God is not done with you yet and we are glad to hear you are recovering. Hang tough as has been said the support of family is very important to continued recovery. Again thanks for sharing with us





jpackard56 said:


> Glad you are home to keep fighting, none of those close to me that were comatose more than a week ever recovered.
> It is a very insidious disease covering everything from oh yeah had some sniffles to agonizing deterioration and death....Apparently God is not done with you yet and we are glad to hear you are recovering. Hang tough as has been said the support of family is very important to continued recovery. Again thanks for sharing with us





jpackard56 said:


> Glad you are home to keep fighting, none of those close to me that were comatose more than a week ever recovered.
> It is a very insidious disease covering everything from oh yeah had some sniffles to agonizing deterioration and death....Apparently God is not done with you yet and we are glad to hear you are recovering. Hang tough as has been said the support of family is very important to continued recovery. Again thanks for sharing with us





jpackard56 said:


> Glad you are home to keep fighting, none of those close to me that were comatose more than a week ever recovered.
> It is a very insidious disease covering everything from oh yeah had some sniffles to agonizing deterioration and death....Apparently God is not done with you yet and we are glad to hear you are recovering. Hang tough as has been said the support of family is very important to continued recovery. Again thanks for sharing with us


After I sent the LIKE I realized what I had done and did not mean any disrespect to you or anyone who reads your post. Just wanted to thank you for your post and thoughts.    Charlie.


----------



## woodchucker (May 15, 2022)

Charles scozzari said:


> After I sent the LIKE I realized what I had done and did not mean any disrespect to you or anyone who reads your post. Just wanted to thank you for your post and thoughts.    Charlie.


A like is fine, it's also just recognition of their posts, it doesn't always mean you "LIKE" the subject, sometimes you like their post, you like their recognition, you agree, it has many meanings.  You're good.


----------



## Charles scozzari (May 15, 2022)

Thanks.


----------



## ConValSam (May 15, 2022)

@Norseman C.B. sorry to hear of your awful ordeal. Glad you are making progress toward health again!


----------



## jpackard56 (May 15, 2022)

Charles scozzari said:


> After I sent the LIKE I realized what I had done and did not mean any disrespect to you or anyone who reads your post. Just wanted to thank you for your post and thoughts.    Charlie.


A like is fine, it's also just recognition of their posts, it doesn't always mean you "LIKE" the subject, sometimes you like their post, you like their recognition, you agree, it has many meanings.   You're good.




Thanks guys ! I was going to put a post in general topics area because I am NOT very computer savvy and especially not up on many terms and stuff that some of the "younger" folks are using these days. I think this probably happens in every generation... Anyway I really don't like typing so much with my stubbies and difficulty reading a screen. 
But I thought when I would hit a "like" button it just meant I was agreeing with what was said without re-typing to say +1 or I agree, or quoting or what ever you savvy guys do. So I was confused with what Charles had posted because I've been doing the same thing he was apologizing for and holly crap how would I go back and try to make amends. Well with woodchuckers response I'm going to think I actually was okay and obviously Charles was too and I was not offended because I saw his like and thought he agreed so If I'm wrong lets get something in the rules or give people like me an "I agree" button ?
I suppose I've muddied up the whole thing now with my rattling on. Thanks for being patient with folks like me.
Jim


----------



## Janderso (May 15, 2022)

Norseman C.B. said:


> My bout with Covid that is, six months of being stuck in bed, two of which were in a comatose state.
> When I became aware again I could only move my right index finger, now after four months of re-hab and  tracheotomy I have been home
> for a month now and re-learning how to walk again. Not fun but I will endeavor to recover fully ASAP !!


Yikes,
Sounds like you are lucky to be alive.
I hope your road to full recovery is right around the corner!!

This virus is an unknown entity. Some people have light or no symptoms and then there are those, like you, who have a severe reaction.
Take good care my friend.


----------



## Norseman C.B. (May 18, 2022)

Thank all of you for your kind responses, my wife was fortunate to get a mild case of this and has been the most devoted wife
a man could ever wish for in my recovery.
She was there every day the hospital would let her in and talked to me as long as she was there even though I wasn't there mentally.
The lead nurse in the ICU on my case became friends with her and me both, and was and still is amazed at her devotion to me 
as am I as well.  I cannot fully express my complete thankfulness and love to her in return for what she has given to me. 
When I was sent to Portland for my rehab she called daily, and when I was sent to Gresham for post acute rehab and I
was able to actively use my new to me smart phone we had video conferences with my parents.
By the grace of GOD, my wife, and prayers from my family and friends like you may my recovery be swift and complete...............


----------



## Scra99tch (May 18, 2022)

woodchucker said:


> yep, about a month ago, maybe 2 my sister in law's friend's husband died. The only one in his family to not have the vaccine. He went quickly.  Waited to get checked out, his Ox level was very low..


Similar to my cousin 57 y/o.  Waited 6 days to seek treatment finally went in 60% O2, and dead in two.  Fairly healthy person non smoker.  Just took him out of the picture I guess.

I am getting over it now,  I went 2 years without and a Trip to Italy last Sept. for Moto Guzzi's non-official 100th birthday.   Worst thing for me was the sore throat, headache (coffee withdrawl most likely) and now 3 days after testing negative some nausea and diarrhea.


----------



## brino (May 18, 2022)

@Norseman C.B. ,

You have been thru so much already......Hang in there!

All of us here are wishing you a full recovery.

Stay Strong!
Brian


----------



## Charles scozzari (May 26, 2022)

Unfortunately we are still and apparently going to deal with this forever. I won't go into the politics of this but common sense knows what happened here. Last week we were reintroduced to another bout with covid and have to quarantine for a few more days. I still have no sense of smell, tingling in my feed, overall loss of energy, weight, and my sense of taste has changed since my first bout which we were fortunate to survive. My wife and family are vaccinated, but (from the beginning) I chose not to do so, because I personally feel in the long run the vaccine will be more of a problem at my age then the covid.          Common sense will prevail, this is the new way of life.


----------



## 7milesup (May 26, 2022)

Charles scozzari said:


> because I personally feel in the long run the vaccine will be more of a problem at my age then the covid. Common sense will prevail, this is the new way of life.


Actually, science will prevail.  One of our members (@mksj ) is a retired doctor and did a great write-up about the mRNA genome.  The method in which the Sars-2 vaccine was developed is actually quite amazing.


----------



## Charles scozzari (May 26, 2022)

Living in New York the word SCIENCE leaves a sour taste in my mouth. That said, I hope so. Thank's


----------



## woodchucker (May 26, 2022)

Charles scozzari said:


> Living in New York the word SCIENCE leaves a sour taste in my mouth. That said, I hope so. Thank's



Lets talk about the science of beef, milk, eggs, etc. Those studies are not REAL studies, they are paid for to get the result the companies want, sometimes shell companies set up to distance themselves from the real organization.  Same with the cigarette (not causing cancer was). Any company can come along and get the result they want for money. NOT SCIENCE. More like silence.

I'm a science believer.  Science is always evolving. it doesn't stop. So things are changing about things we know little about. Sometimes it changes as we learn long term effects, or as the theory / science evolves. Those of you that didn't believe the Covid science because things changed, were not understanding that the science community was learning about it on the fly too. And then you had the politics kick in.  The politics is really dumb.. politicians and people who knew nothing (snake oil salesman) selling people STUPID.

It's hard to know when you are being fed real science vs snake oil.. Even medical journals get scammed once in a while so the author can be published and gain clout. In the end, even those are discovered.

Without the science, many would still be dying of cancer. Today, cancer is being fought on many fronts, and people are living long healthy lives. The science is REAL there.

I'll believe the science over conspiracy theories any day. I am always trying to follow the money though, as I maintain some skepticism, a healthy amount that makes me wary. Too many weight products, baldness products and look young products.. those are you snake oil..


----------



## Charles scozzari (May 26, 2022)

woodchucker said:


> Lets talk about the science of beef, milk, eggs, etc. Those studies are not REAL studies, they are paid for to get the result the companies want, sometimes shell companies set up to distance themselves from the real organization.  Same with the cigarette (not causing cancer was). Any company can come along and get the result they want for money. NOT SCIENCE. More like silence.
> 
> I'm a science believer.  Science is always evolving. it doesn't stop. So things are changing about things we know little about. Sometimes it changes as we learn long term effects, or as the theory / science evolves. Those of you that didn't believe the Covid science because things changed, were not understanding that the science community was learning about it on the fly too. And then you had the politics kick in.  The politics is really dumb.. politicians and people who knew nothing (snake oil salesman) selling people STUPID.
> 
> ...


Many, many good points were made that I totally agree with, especially in the fight against cancer and other diseases, that is science. My problem is the word science seems to have lost its true meaning in these times and has become a weapon. Thanks for your reply.


----------



## FOMOGO (May 26, 2022)

Glad to have you back, and hope things continue to improve rapidly for you. Cheers, Mike


----------



## woodchucker (Jun 26, 2022)

woodchucker said:


> Just found out my Aunt 94, cousin, her son, her brother's (my cousin too) wife  have Covid, my Aunt and the wife are in the hospital.


I got her age wrong, my aunt was 93 .. she passed away today from some infection. She survived the Covid, then a week later was back in the hospital for an infection. They could not figure out what it was.  I'm a little sad, but in the end, we had talked quite a bit, and all her friends has passed, my uncle died about 5 years ago. She said she had been here long enough and was using up resources for someone else.  I get it. I am sad, as I have lost a friend, and the last of my dads line up to him and her.


----------



## C-Bag (Jun 26, 2022)

woodchucker said:


> I got her age wrong, my aunt was 93 .. she passed away today from some infection. She survived the Covid, then a week later was back in the hospital for an infection. They could not figure out what it was.  I'm a little sad, but in the end, we had talked quite a bit, and all her friends has passed, my uncle died about 5 years ago. She said she had been here long enough and was using up resources for someone else.  I get it. I am sad, as I have lost a friend, and the last of my dads line up to him and her.


So sorry Jeff. Many get a secondary infection but that really sux. 

What’s weird is nobody close got Covid until this version. My daughter and her BF got it and it really whacked them. I was getting worried as they were both vaxxed. Then she texted me today and said they woke up today and felt good. Got tested and both ok. Weird.


----------



## Aukai (Jun 26, 2022)

Very sad to hear, condolences to you, and the family.


----------



## extropic (Jun 26, 2022)

Norseman C.B. said:


> My bout with Covid that is, six months of being stuck in bed, two of which were in a comatose state.
> When I became aware again I could only move my right index finger, now after four months of re-hab and  tracheotomy I have been home
> for a month now and re-learning how to walk again. Not fun but I will endeavor to recover fully ASAP !!


Welcome back.

Best wishes for a full and speedy recovery.

I'm wondering if you were fully vaccinated prior to being infected?
I haven't read all the other replies (in case the question has already been asked/answered).


----------



## mksj (Jun 27, 2022)

Glad you made it through and are recovering, it has been a very bad course for so many, and recovery can be very protracted.

The Covid variants continue to evolve, the symptoms tend to be different depending on the strain, the current BA.2 Omicron variant seems to be highly contagious. My wife who has been ubber careful since Covid showed up just got it for the first time at an outside lunch with a few friends. At first it seemed like the common cold starting with a sore throat and coughing two weeks ago. She tested strongly positive when I tested her, she was fully vaccinated. Speaking to some of my medical colleagues they recommended that she immediately start Paxlovid (A recently approved anti-retroviral for treatment of Covid), within hours after she started it she started to feel better, and at the end of the 5 day treatment she was almost completely symptom free. It is a prescription drug, but you can go to many pharmacies with an on-site practitioner and they can start you immediately if you test positive. It is recommended for any individual with underlying health problems, or individuals over 65. Ironically it is the same drugs that I ran clinical studies on decades ago for the treatment of HIV. At this point Paxlovid is free, it is provided by the government similar to the Covid vaccinations. My wife is over 65 (she will kill me if I disclose her age), has no medical conditions and is very fit as she plays tennis almost every day. So no risk factors (other than age). Ironically I did not get Covid and I took no special precautions.

The issue even with vaccinated individuals and/or those who have had previous Covid, is that many individuals will still experience long term symptoms after they recover, many people I speak to experience what they call brain fog for weeks after the current variant. Secondary infections and also coagulopathies (clotting) and potential for increased stroke. Decreasing the infectious viral load and duration seems to decrease these risks. So the quicker one identifies that they have Covid and starts treatment, may impact ones outcome, for Paxlovid it must be started within 5 days of infection. Another interesting point is that the current BA.2 variant seems to be more in the mouth, so for testing purpose people are swabbing their mouth and then their nose. There seems to be a higher viral concentration in the saliva.

This information is FYI, I am not endorsing it, I just want to make people aware that there are different treatment options and people should discuss them with their healthcare provider ASAP to see what is recommended/available.









						Omicron and BA.5: A Guide to What We Know
					

Experts are following the data around Omicron in an effort to learn more about the variant that was first reported to the World Health Organization by South Africa in November.




					www.yalemedicine.org
				











						13 Things To Know About Paxlovid, the Latest COVID-19 Pill
					

Paxlovid is an oral antiviral pill used to treat COVID-19. Yale Medicine provides 13 things to know about this COVID-19 treatment.




					www.yalemedicine.org


----------



## 7milesup (Jun 27, 2022)

I am fully vaccinated and boosted but recently got Covid.  I didn't go to the hospital but it put down for a number of days.  The side effect that I had was extreme exhaustion.  It is getting much better but for weeks I could not make it through the day without a nap.

Thanks for the info Mark.


----------



## C-Bag (Jun 27, 2022)

mksj said:


> Glad you made it through and are recovering, it has been a very bad course for so many, and recovery can be very protracted.
> 
> The Covid variants continue to evolve, the symptoms tend to be different depending on the strain, the current BA.2 Omicron variant seems to be highly contagious. My wife who has been ubber careful since Covid showed up just got it for the first time at an outside lunch with a few friends. At first it seemed like the common cold starting with a sore throat and coughing two weeks ago. She tested strongly positive when I tested her, she was fully vaccinated. Speaking to some of my medical colleagues they recommended that she immediately start Paxlovid (A recently approved anti-retroviral for treatment of Covid), within hours after she started it she started to feel better, and at the end of the 5 day treatment she was almost completely symptom free. It is a prescription drug, but you can go to many pharmacies with an on-site practitioner and they can start you immediately if you test positive. It is recommended for any individual with underlying health problems, or individuals over 65. Ironically it is the same drugs that I ran clinical studies on decades ago for the treatment of HIV. At this point Paxlovid is free, it is provided by the government similar to the Covid vaccinations. My wife is over 65 (she will kill me if I disclose her age), has no medical conditions and is very fit as she plays tennis almost every day. So no risk factors (other than age). Ironically I did not get Covid and I took no special precautions.
> 
> ...


I just want to say I appreciate that folks here are still sharing experiences as for the most part Covid is being ignored. My daughter and her BF got this from his stupid careless boss. He decided to throw himself a retirement party and a couple of days before it came up positive. And just went ahead. They tried to stay away from him but my impression was he was acting like everything was normal. Doesn’t help he’s some kind of drama weenie. They both ended up sick and were out of work for 2wks. The BF was real bad and they went to the hospital and they gave him some Paxlovid(which at first they said they were out of) and something to monitor their ox levels. 3 days later they are ok.

My wife works at a prison and infections are the highest they have ever been through the whole pandemic all brought in by staff. I’m glad to be married to somebody who takes this as serious as I do.


----------



## woodchucker (Jun 27, 2022)

My neighbors mom flew from fl to oh to visit her son, and 5 kids, and grandkids, then she came to nj to one of her daughters who just has a grandaughter and daughter staying with her. She had gotten covid in OH, so now she was trying to give it to everyone here. She wanted to see my neighbor, who said no, her son just had a baby and she wanted to be free from covid... SO SHE GETS ON  A PLANE AND GOES BACK TO FL. with her freaking covid, sharing it with everyone on the plane... what an ......................... I can't say. so selfish.  Anti masker.. I have a lot of really not nice hateful words about how her comfort trumped everyone elses life.


----------



## C-Bag (Jun 27, 2022)

woodchucker said:


> My neighbors mom flew from fl to oh to visit her son, and 5 kids, and grandkids, then she came to nj to one of her daughters who just has a grandaughter and daughter staying with her. She had gotten covid in OH, so now she was trying to give it to everyone here. She wanted to see my neighbor, who said no, her son just had a baby and she wanted to be free from covid... SO SHE GETS ON  A PLANE AND GOES BACK TO FL. with her freaking covid, sharing it with everyone on the plane... what an ......................... I can't say. so selfish.  Anti masker.. I have a lot of really not nice hateful words about how her comfort trumped everyone elses life.


what has happened to rapid tests proof before flying? My son his wife and their two young kids who live in upstate NY have been waiting come out and just don't seem to find the right time. It's weird to say the least that there is no middle ground. Either you know this is nothing to mess with or they are oblivious. My DIL's family are anti maskers as were my bro and his wife. It's been interesting to see them wake up when they find themselves in the hospital with their lips blue. " I have a lot of really not nice hateful words about how her comfort trumped everyone elses life." Interesting choice of words.


----------



## WCraig (Jun 27, 2022)

My daughter and one of her best friends were born 2 days apart and so they often have a combined birthday party--which was last Friday at our house.  The friend tested positive for Covid over the weekend so all the other attendees are now testing.  The trouble is that a person is infectious before the rapid test shows positive so they could potentially be spreading it widely.  

All of guests at the party were vaccinated and are young and healthy so I'm not worried about them.  (Much.  Long covid is a real thing.)  But several of them have grandparents or other elderly relatives that need to be protected.  

It is just insane that infection control has been almost completely abandoned when we still have infections rampaging.  All to mollify a small minority that is anti-science.  Grrr

Craig


----------



## WCraig (Jun 28, 2022)

And my daughter now has symptoms and is testing positive.  It will be interesting to see how many of the 8 present at the party will come down with it.

Craig


----------



## Aukai (Jun 28, 2022)

I told my wife this is like a big wave, and just about everyone is gonna get wet.


----------



## C-Bag (Jun 28, 2022)

Things were stupidly lax before because of the mixed signals from certain leaders and the amount of noise. But it seems it's gone the dangerously stupid route now. My wife's work was testing all the time but after a couple of weeks off and seeing there is more staff out than ever had decided they will only test if you don't feel good. WTH? More of that " we gotta quit testing because we'll find something" stupidity. The bureaucrats just can't get their imbecilic minds to understand there is a 14 day latency period.


----------



## aliva (Jun 28, 2022)

As this pandemic drags on more and more people get complacent .I for one am guilty. I used to have to ware a mask in public, as per government rules. That requirement has been dropped. So I ware a mask sometimes, but not all the time. I used to sanitize my hands regularly after being in a public area but no so much anymore. I have to keep reminding myself that the thing is not over yet, so back to masks and hand sanitizer.


----------



## C-Bag (Jul 3, 2022)

Add this to the pile of strangeness that is this pandemic. I was emailing with one of my dealers in Ireland that was under the weather with the latest v of Covid. He was having kinda typical flu like symptoms and I asked if he was vaxxed and he said yup, up through boosted but his GF was unvaxxed. I asked if he was worried about her and the Doc checked her and by listening to her lungs he said she’d had it. It seems like either he’s not curious like I am or being sick just let it pass, but what IS THAT that he can listen to her lungs and know she’s had it? Has anybody else heard of this? “Just a flu “ indeed…


----------



## mksj (Jul 3, 2022)

There are various lung breath sounds that have correlated to Covid infection, just an example below. Mostly I see this described as Velcro like lung sounds in the lower lobes of the lung. Some studies suggest that with smart algorithm programs that this has a 90+% ability to discriminate for Covid patients, and the first abstract suggests that includes asymptomatic infections. I think this is a bit of a soft call as to if someone had Covid and the time frame relative to the infection. Typically one would correlate this to chest X-ray, detailed history, blood testing, etc. A percentage of people getting Covid will also have long term complications in addition to the long haulers which appear to have reservoir of Covid infection.








						Detection of COVID-19 in smartphone-based breathing recordings: A pre-screening deep learning tool - PubMed
					

This study was sought to investigate the feasibility of using smartphone-based breathing sounds within a deep learning framework to discriminate between COVID-19, including asymptomatic, and healthy subjects. A total of 480 breathing sounds (240 shallow and 240 deep) were obtained from a...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				











						VECTOR: An algorithm for the detection of COVID-19 pneumonia from velcro-like lung sounds - PubMed
					

The coronavirus disease 2019 (COVID-19) has severely stressed the sanitary systems of all countries in the world. One of the main issues that physicians are called to tackle is represented by the monitoring of pauci-symptomatic COVID-19 patients at home and, generally speaking, everyone the...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------

